# Настройка отзывчивости язычков



## borobor (11 Июн 2017)

Привет всем!
Хочу поднять один вопрос по ремонту, который я не нашел на форуме, а именно отзывчивость язычков (я честно искал, но, может быть тема как-то по-другому называется), потому что у меня это ещё не всегда получается сделать.
Как я понял отзывчивость во многом зависит от положения язычка и его формы. На Ютубе один мужик учит ремонтировать баяны подручными средствами и он рассказывал, что язычок для хорошей отзывчивости нужно поставить в такое положение, чтобы:
1. При утапливании язычка внутрь планки, его кончик должен "заходить" после всего тела язычка
2. Между кончиком язычка и плоскостью поверхности должно быть расстояние равное толщине язычка.
Вот небольшая иллюстрация сказанного:

Я нашел несколько язычков с плохой отзывчивостью (особенно на высоких голосах) на инструменте, который не жалко, попытался выставить язычки как описано выше. Это частенько помогает, а иногда нет - не хочет звучать и всё. 
Получается чего-то тут не хватает.
Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста, кто знает.


----------



## vev (12 Июн 2017)

*borobor*,
Назовите это "ответом" и ищите на форуме "Мир баяна"  и получите ответы тех, кто занимается ремонтом, а не игрой


----------



## sedovmika (12 Июн 2017)

Язычёк должен быть прямым, как на рисунке. Особенно ухудшает отзывчивость "горб" вершиной вверх (это, как правило, неправильная регулировка зазора между язычком и планкой, с целью уменьшить этот зазор). Усилие для подгибания язычка надо прилагать примерно на 1/3 длины, от заклепки. У Супиты профиль изгиба более сложный, - язычёк провален в прорезь почти от заклёпки, и кончик начинает выступать выше плоскости планки примерно на последней трети язычка. Зазор между кончиком язычка и в этом случае равен примерно его толщине (это у инструментов с голосами от Бугари). Ещё, очень большое значение имеет подгонка по проёму и качество стали язычка.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Июн 2017)

А=В  не всегда хорошо. На советских инструментах это будет огромный расход воздуха, ибо сквозняки по планкам усилятся. У наших же боковые и торцевые зазоры ужасны... Поэтому на советских пытаемся ставить половину толщины язычка или треть, а если отзыв упадёт- иногда помогает "лыжа" язычка.  Передок- повыше, серёдку- просаживаем. 
На иномарках  всё чуть полегче. Прямые язычки, средний подъём над планкой. Иногда реально А=В. 

А когда, как у ТС, всё сделано, но чего-то не хватает... Разбираться с планкой, которой в этой жизни что-то мешает звучать- это не всегда рационально. Проще её заменить на хорошую из кладовки...


----------



## sedovmika (12 Июн 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Поэтому на советских пытаемся ставить половину толщины язычка или треть, а если отзыв упадёт- иногда помогает "лыжа" язычка.  Передок- повыше, серёдку- просаживаем.
> На иномарках  всё чуть полегче.


Да, согласен, зазор равный толщине язычка - это приблизительное значение, можно делать поменьше.


----------



## borobor (12 Июн 2017)

sedovmika (12.06.2017, 18:25) писал:


> У Супиты профиль изгиба более сложный


 А что такое "Супита"? Даже Гугл не смог дать нормальный ответ... Или я его не понял...

Kuzalogly (12.06.2017, 19:23) писал:


> Проще её заменить на хорошую из кладовки...


У кого есть такая кладовка - да


----------



## dj.sator (12 Июн 2017)

По порядку - Супита это как ни странно Weltmeister Supita.
Если ремонтировать отечественные баяны, кладовка нужна. Это факт.
По подъему язычка А=В это то отчего нужно отталкиваться. Каждый по своему добивается ответа... Тролльну Планка из кладовки это тоже получение ответа. Кстати Анатолий на которого ссылается топикстартер, насколько я понимаю. Не приемлет итальянской(и немецкой кстати) моды просаживать середину и отгибать(для лучшего ответа) кончик. Кстати нечто подобное можно наблюдать на внутренних голосах инструментов после неудачной работы цеплялкой(не путать с крючком).
Видел подобные просадки на отечественных инструментах(в единичных случаях) но на поверку это просто деформация язычков. 
Чтобы получить результат от пиколок уже с лупой нужно работать. Либо при хорошем свете. А вот оценить проемы и притирку, а также прочие тонкости нужно опыт нарабатывать.


----------



## Gross (13 Июн 2017)

Раз уж пошли такие разговоры- знатоки, подскажите, влияют ли манипуляции с подгибом- отгибом на приклёпку голосов? Не приводит ли нагружение голоса изгибом к ослаблению его крепления? И что делать, чтобы избежать таких последствий?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Июн 2017)

Если на просвет в лучах яркой лампы зазоры язычка в проёме все три одинаковы (два боковых и торцевой), если проверка автомобильными щупами показала то же самое- скорее всего клёпка вполне крепка. Её регулировкой язычка не испортить. А если испортится- ещё раз проверить зазоры. Если же в один боковой зазор автомобильный щуп (неважно какой, для всех инструментов разный) влетает со свистом, а в другой никак не упихивается,- есть повод подумать о слабой клёпке. Язычёк выставляем, клёпку усиливаем маленьким молоточком на маленькой наковаленке. Потом опять проверяем зазоры. Примечание: не надо сильно долбить по клёпкам до их расплющивания. Во-первых, это их разрушает. А во-вторых, прижатие корневой части языка можно настолько усилить, что уменьшается рабочая (резонирующая) часть язычка. И настройка потом- практически невозможна. Проще выкинуть... 
Но я не "знаток". Я любитель)...


----------



## Gross (14 Июн 2017)

а ещё интересно- европейская мода утапливать середину язычка в планку- это только мода? Никакой пользы от этого нет? А если есть, то почему у нас не применяется?


----------



## glory (18 Июн 2017)

*Да нет никакой моды и традиций в настройке язычков на ответ.. *
*Простая физика работы язычка. Поток воздуха захватывает язычок и прогибает в проем планки до тех пор пока сопротивление пружинное язычка не преодолеет усилие на изгиб потока воздуха и язычек вернётся в исходное положение. Затем все повторяется.. *
*На практике плясать надо от звука. Чем мощнее поток воздуха, тем выше под'ем голоса, потому что иначе он захлебнется. Иногда голоса сами занимают оптимальное положение, например аккомпанирующие хоровые (хореография) инструменты. Там о pp нет и речи*
* И соответственно чем меньше зазор, тем раньше поток воздуха захватит голос, тем лучше ответ и больше риск захлебывания. Изгибая голос лыжей с одной стороны уменьшается зазор (средняя часть голоса в проеме), а отогнутый кончик не даёт захлебнуться голосу..*
*Вот и все.. Т. е. бесполезно МЕРЯТЬ зазор надо настраивать сразу группу голосов на определённую силу звука. Используя и прогиб и "лыжу" и различные зазоры и все это независимо от родословной инструмента..*
*И конечно большое значение имеет качество притирки и качество стали в голосах.  У Арапова, например, голоса прямые, подголосицу можно задвинуть буквально до пятки голоса, а отвечает инструмент на мысль, а не на движение меха. Вот так...*


----------



## glory (18 Июн 2017)

Да, и по поводу клёпки.. С возрастом инструмента клепка голоса, какая бы она качественная ни была, ослабляется. Поэтому любые манипуляции с голосом могут привести к смещению голоса. И после гибки - регулировки зазора голос как правило занижает, поэтому надо быть готовым подстроить...


----------



## borobor (22 Июн 2017)

А вот ещё смежный вопрос. Не буду создавать новую тему. Попробовал подпереть фотопленкой проемные клапана. Пленку клеил "Моментом" из-за чего она выгибается в обратную (отгибается от клапанов) сторону. Можно, конечно, приклеить, придавить чем-нибудь и подождать, тогда всё нормально, но всё-таки каким клеем лучше приклеить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июн 2017)

Моментом- нормально. Лучше резать рентгеновские снимки, чем фотоплёнку. И не усердствовать, ибо там всё очень упруго. Брать  у корня потолще, потом срезать на  нет. И смотреть на работу голоса. А то можно плёнкой заглушить залог совсем.


----------

